# Area 51 Display 2012 and 2013



## ArfCorps (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought I'd share my Area 51 / Alien display I've set up for the past 2 years.

2012 was constructed at my company's Halloween party, indoors allowed a more elaborate set-up (exception of no foggers ) , but this year I set it up (smaller scale) at home. Indoors and outdoors both have their advantages and disadvantages.

Indoor Set-Up






Outdoor Daytime Check






Outdoor Nighttime short clip






Cheers!
Arf


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow, lots of details and work went in to that set up . The office set up must have received great reactions in person .Nice work .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite is the alien flailing about in the barrel.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE.....! Love the guy in the barrel.........


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job! Love the barrel guy too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My work place doesn't have anything like that, I wanna work there! Your set up looks great. Love the night shot where it looks like electricity coming off the ship!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Omg, this is awesome!! I wish I was there!


----------



## ArfCorps (Jul 20, 2012)

kind words, thanks everyone


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree about the alien in the barrel- the whole set-up is fantastic; bet you got a lot of complements from the tots and their parents.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Very original pieces in there. Alien barrel was the best!


----------



## Matt Of The Dead (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely love the theme and all of the details!


----------

